# shrimp photos for magazine



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

For those who don't know, I write a column for freshwater and marine aquarium magazine, and the current issue I am writing is on plants and shrimp theme tanks. I am looking for two or three photos showing any kind of freshwater shrimp on plants. It should be a shrimp and plant only tank and with the photos include a brief description of the tank specs and plant names. I may also want to ask you 3 or 4 questions to quote you in the article.

The problem is I need the photos and info in two days or I can't use it. I am way behind and right at my deadline. So if you have photos already taken in high res and can email them to me immediately, then you can see your photos and name printed in a national/international print magazine! I will also make sure you get a copy of the magazine.

* you need to give me written permission for bow tie inc to use the photos, not for me to use them. You will not be paid for the photos, and I am not paid for them either. Your name will be published next to the photos.

* the photos must be in large format, highest resolution as possible.

I need them no later than Wed November 19th.

If you are interested, please email me [email protected] Please do NOT PM me here about it.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Do you need a full tank shot of a shrimp only tank or just a shot of shrimp in a planted tank?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

hmmm.... probably both! a wide shot showing a plant tank layout with shrimp would be cool, and a close up of a shrimp sitting on a leaf of a plant or or a bed of HC, something along that line would be great!

Will, I got your email. Your photos of shrimp are wonderful! Gorgeous, but as you said none show any plants, at most a few strands of moss. I would like photos that show both plants and shrimp. Maybe I could use one close up of a shrimp... I love the blue ones! But I will still need more with plants in the photos.

Jeff, if you are interested, I would be happy to use your photos and describe one of your tanks in detail. Just let me know.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

ygpm, let me know if they work. I dunno if they can compete with Jeff's but worth the try.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

They are nice pictures, but way too small. They have to be big big big. I presume you are using a digital camera, so they need to as big as your camera takes them. I would love a photo showing your whole moss tank too


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep no prob, I can send them over tonight!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

OK, Will of "theshrimptank.com" sent me gorgeous close up photos of a blue tiger and a blue pearl, which I think I will use, but I would still like a photo showing plants and shrimp, an aquascape, or something with plants in it! I have to work fast because I must get this to my editor by thursday, so whoever can email me what I need the quickest is what I will go with.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Jeff ,

Do me a favor and email me something so I can email you back the questions for you to answer that I can quote you on. PMs involve more steps!

[email protected]


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

OK, between Jeff P and Will I have what I need. A couple other people sent me photos as well, and I want to thank everyone. I can only use 2 or 3 photos with my article, (thats all the room they allow for me), so there was no way I could accomadate everyone. All the photos looked great, and I really appreciate everyone who wanted to help.

I actually misunderstood my editors deadline. It will appear in the May 09 issue, and now I have to write a whole different column thats due tommorrow! Oh well! It was fun, and after seeing Wills photos I really really want blue tiger shrimp and blue pearl shrimp! They are so cool looking!

:clap2:


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

O'well, let me know when you comes available, I'd like to purchase a couple copies. I've never seen that magazine around Boston. Thanks


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Their May issue is a special edition all invert issue. I am also doing a feature in that issue on crabs. Is there a Petsmart near you? They carry FAMA magazine.

Now I have to think of something else I can write today for the March issue!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Heh, there is one Framingham (closets), never knew that store existed around here parts.


----------

